# Ollie's Getting Snipped! Plus his Grad photo!



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I took Ollie to the vet this morning because one eye is looking irritated. I wanted to talk to the vet about getting Ollie neutered and the vet said there was no reason they couldn't do it today.  I figured he was right...they could get a better look at his eye, pull out those baby teeth, micro-chip him, and fix his herniated belly button all at the same time. In the back of my mind, I guess I was thinking too, that this way might be better than worrying about it for a week while anticipating the appointment.

Maybe it's just because I wasn't emotionally prepared, but I felt big tears well up when they carried him away....I hate this....I'm such a baby. He'll be ok.....right?

On a happier note, Ollie graduated from his puppy class Tuesday night! I wish I had used a flash because all my pics are a bit blurry, but here's my little genius's graduation photo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - how cute is Ollie's picture. Congrats on the class.

Sissy and I are sending healing vibes his way. Hope the little fella feels better really quick.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, that must be one of the cutest graduates I've ever seen! He'll be fine in no time I'm sure, you made the right decision. That way you saved yourself and him from anticipation anxiety...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Ohhhhh, Shelly..Ollie is just TOOO cute in his graduation cap!! I love it!

I know how you feel about having to hand him over to the Vet, as I have also cried..it's tuff! 

He will be just fine though (I think it's harder on the owners than them!) :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm sure he will be fine!!! When do you get to pick him up?

Ryan


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Guys....they said to call around 2:00. I'm hoping it will be all over and they will tell me he's doing great. Then I can breathe again!!! Poor little Ollie has had so many health problems in his short little life...I just want him to be healthy and happy!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You were probably better off not worrying all week. I think it is great that they could take him today. The tears happen to all of us. I still remember when they took Brady away. DH and I sat down in chairs in the waiting room and both had tears in our eyes. He will do great and be back to himself in no time. Will he come home today or will they keep him overnight?

What a handsome graduate!!! I love that picture.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Isnt it after 4pm now?? You are in detroit?? lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a cute graduate!!! That is a great picture.;

I wish I could have had my guys done that quickly. I agree with all, at least you didnt worry all week before dropping him off!!

We are sending hugs and kisses to Ollie tonight and hope he heal quickly!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

They said he would come home today...I'm not sure when. An emergency cat came in just as we were finishing up so I didn't get to ask everything I wanted to before the vet had to go. 

I'm in San Jose, California for about another month. Ollie won't know what to do when we get back to Detroit and the snow! That will be interesting.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope you get to pick Ollie up soon. He'll be happy to be home. We're sending "get well soon" thoughts his way. 
His graduation photo is adorable. What a cute guy he is.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I just called the vet and they said he was awake and doing fine. The vet told the receptionist to tell me one word...."masterful"....guess that means he's doing ok! He had a bunch of baby teeth pulled, his bellybutton fixed, his micro-chip, of course the SNIP....Big day for Oliver! They said I could pick him up after 4:00 and they would give me care instructions then. 

Any words of wisdom for recovery???

Thanks for all the good thoughts...it means a lot to us! And for the compliments on his grad photo. He was so cute. He did sit/stay with distractions and distance perfectly. I was so ridiculously proud of him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, it's been a really big day for Ollie and you too. When you go to pick him up, make sure you ask them to go over any discharge instructions carefully. Assuming they tell you to keep him calm tonight, ask how much activity he can do and when you can stop worrying about him. They will probably try to send him home with an e-collar and as bad as you feel for him hitting walls and having a difficult time, it will help him to not lick his incision area(s) from the neuter and belly repair. Did he have a hernia?

Also, ask about food & water instructions for tonight. Every vet seems to have slightly different instructions. If he eats and vomits, what are you supposed to do? Anything? 

Those are the kinds of questions I'd ask.

Will you be here for all of February still? We still haven't gotten together. There is a large group of us getting together at the Santa Clara dog shows (Feb 15-18) and that would be a great place to meet many of us.

Best wishes for an easy evening and night for Ollie and you.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly, that's good advice. 

I think I read about the onesies on here...would those work for Ollie to keep him from licking the incision area? Oh and yes, he had a hernia...sort of an outie belly button. 

Andrew's job is over on the 15th, but I think we have the apartment til almost the end of February so we will probably be around til almost the end of the month. I would like to try to go to the Santa Clara Dog shows and meet some of the forum folks...that would be great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shelly, I don't think the onesies work as well on males. I would think it would actually hurt them a lot, but I could be wrong.

I hope that Ollie feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelly, you're not a baby for crying...you're a Hav mommy. I think it affects all of us when they go to get fixed, shots, etc. I request that the vet give them their shots in the back, away from me. Kodi is fine, but Shelby screams like a banshee.

I love the graduation picture!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Michele. It makes me feel better that others mentioned crying too. I felt like such a weenie! These little guys really get to your heart, though, don't they? I hope he's not feeling too bad when I go to pick him up.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ollie's home. He seems kind of loopy and sleepy and wants to lick both the belly button wound and the other. He has the cone on, poor guy, and hates it...trying to push it off with his paws. He is laying across my arms right now, so it's a real trick to type! He seems ok, I think...hopefully he'll only get better. 

I wish I had given him a bath before we went to the vet :bathbaby:...they said no baths for two weeks! He was already closing in on two weeks today so that will be almost a month without a bath!!! Ugghh!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, he looks so cute in his graduation hat. :whoo:

I hope he feels better soon from the snip. He should be sore for a few days and then it will be hard to keep him down again.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shelly, I'm glad he's back home after a long day of unexpected excitement.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations to Ollie on his graduation! So cute! Hope his recovery goes well.

Cazzie wags his tail for him.

Suzy


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Paige and Suzy!
I was so ridiculously proud of him on his graduation. He did great on his "final test". Especially the sit/stay with distance and distractions. Yay, Ollie! :whoo:
Today was kind of a sucky reward for doing so well!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Shelly Congrats on Ollie graduation, do you have any plans to continue with classes?

We also send lots of healing vibes for a fast recovery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Get well soon Ollie!!:hug:
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Leeann and Sally...and all the puppies who send doggy good wishes too! 
It's 7:20pm here. Ollie and I both took a little nap. He is up and not at all liking his e-collar. Poor little guy....I can't blame him on that account. I wouldn't like it either. 

Leeann, I think I might continue with classes when we get back to Michigan. I would have signed up here for the next round, but I won't be here long enough to finish them. I've had dogs all my life, but never taken any to classes...it's fun to see what they can do!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cute graduation photo- I think the photo alone would keep me in classes.

I am glad everything went well today and some extra belly rubs from your forum friends!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Ollie is home with you....that will make him feel better. I hated leaving Jillee there and she had to saty overnight.....it was soo hard....I hated going to bed without her. She did find and is all better now. He looked really cute in his picture....the classes are alot of fun. I need to take some classes with her. I am getting ready to go to bed and will probably have to move her out of my spot...at least it will be warm!!! Keep us posted on how he is doing!!!! Hugs to Ollie from us here!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

First of all I am glad Ollie is home and getting lots of TLC for a speedy recovery! And congrats to the cute little grad...that pic is priceless!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

What an adorable little graduate Ollie is.

When Bacci had his belly button/neuter surgery, I used the Bite Not collar for the first 2 days, after that I used onesies. He was much more comfortable with the onesies on.

So glad Ollie is having a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad Ollie is home!! I am sure that today he is feeling better, and now really annoyed with the cone. Mine wore it for a week. 
the 4 L's send our love!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad Ollie is home!!!! adorable graduation picture!!! Me and the boys are sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelly - did you try the onsie on Ollie? I never used one, but I love the idea. check out Bessie in her onsie on her thread - it might work, depending on how the incision is.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ollie had a big day yesterday!!! I am glad he is home safe and sound in your arms.  I wish him a speedy recovery.

By the way his graduation picture is too cute!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry we miss this thread. I'm sure Ollie is doing great, today. He will probably be a little sore for a few days, but should do fine. I am a big canned 'chicken soup' fan for getting the drugs out of their system. I’ve never had a dog that would not drink it. You should be past that by now.

That graduation photo is precious. I would think ’09 calendar candidate. I get so mad at myself for never having my camera on special occasions.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*Rough Night*

Oh gosh. Poor Ollie has gone from sleepy to frantic. The vet sent home pain pills, but only four...one a day for four days. I waited until 5:00am and then couldn't wait any longer.

Ollie has that little strawberry looking thing that Rufus had (back on Gryff's snip thread). He is just miserable. The cone is driving him nuts. He is trying his hardest to get to his ouchie. Poor little guy puts his head there and licks the cone. He has been crying and growling....he is so mad at me, he'll look at me and turn his back on me with a "huuummpph!", but then he wants to be comforted too, so he can't decide. 

Also the vet sent home an ointment in a box for his irritated eyes. When the nurse gave it to me when I picked it up, she just said put it in twice a day and I assumed it was drops. I don't think Ollie will let me get near his eyes with that tube...I just can't quite grasp how to put that in.

I called the vet and they said to bring him in any time after two. They might do a tranquilizer if he can't calm down. I feel so sorry for him!

I haven't tried the onesie yet, Laurie...I was a little afraid to after Lina said it might hurt him. I bought some yesterday while he was in surgery though. I think right now he is so obsessed with getting at that spot, it might not be enough to deter him. Maybe in a day or so though or if he gets more pain meds or tranquilizers. He is so pitiful in this cone! I don't remember it being this hard when my yorkie was neutered, but that was many years ago.

Janet, is the Bite Not Collar different than the cone?...I think I'll google it.

Thanks so much Amanda, Vicki, Janet, Laurie, Meghan, Missy, Julie and Sandi...EVERYONE for your good wishes. :grouphug: Keep sending them please along with your prayers...he needs them right now!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh no, poor little guy. Please let us know what the vet says. I hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I will, Karen, and thanks!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww....Ollie is adorable in his graduation picture! 

I'm so sorry he's miserable from his operation. Hopefully the vet can make him more comfortable. I guess some dogs have it easy and some have a hard time. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ollie looks so cute in his graduation picture! I'm sorry to hear he's haveing a rough go after his neuter surgery.  Rufus had a hard time too. :hug: The good news is this too shall pass. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Jeanne. Christy, I remember Rufus having a hard time. I think I would really be panicking if I hadn't seen the pics you posted of Rufus. (at least you know that pain you all went through with it at least helped someone!) I hope it passes QUICKLY! I'm heading to the vet in a minute....just stopped by the computer looking for my glasses and checked in....I'm off searching for them again....they weren't here! One of these days, I'll learn how to keep up with 'em!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelly, I am glad you are taking Ollie back to the vet. Poor guy!! I was concerned for Rufus, and if Ollie looks the same, he should be checked again! I hope they dont have to tranqualize him - poor guy - I wonder why he is so agitated? I agree that the onsie would not work now, if he is still trying to get at it,. Maybe after it starts to heal, and he is not that interested in the incision, the onsie will work. Let us know how he does at the vet!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shelly, the bitenot collar is terrific. Jasper had a hard time too--- and poor Ollie had a lot of stuff done. I think the Cone is worse for them than the pain.

The ointment for the eyes is more awkward than drops- you can probably ask your vet for a similar product in drop form.

http://www.bitenot.com/

be sure to measure if you order on line. Jasper's Bitenot collar was too small for cash and he could still reach his incision- I had to get another one. Best if you can find a place to locally to take him too for a fitting. I called around to local vets and found one who rented them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelly,

I am sorry to hear that Ollie is having such a hard time with recovery. Hopefully he is going to feel better soon. When Bugsy was fixed, my vet sent him home with Metacam (pain reliever in drops form). It really worked well. Maybe he can change his pain meds to make the recovery go smoother.

Keep us posted.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, back from the vet...again. He gave us some mild tranquilizers for night time or times when he just can't settle down. He checked out the ouchie and said it looked like the scrotum sac was irritated, possibly from the end of the cone rubbing it as Ollie tried to get to the area. He said it wasn't too bad, not to be real concerned about it. He also gave us some cortisone/antibiotic ointment to put on it a few times a day. They added some tape to the end of the cone so it wouldn't be quite so hard on the end. They also gave me some instructions on applying the eye ointment. 

I feel a bit better about the whole thing. 

Laurie, yes, it looked pretty much like Rufus's except Ollie has big black stitches above the area and also on his belly button...really ugly!  It makes me feel better knowing Rufus got through it. 

The vet said the onesie was a good idea....just keep an eye on him to make sure he's not getting to the area. He wanted me to give him a report on how it works so he might start letting others know of that idea. 

Missy...that collar looks terrific, I wish I had one NOW. I think I'll call and find out about express shipping. Probably a good idea to order two sizes and keep the one with the best fit. 

Ollie is finally curled up in his bed sleeping, so I think I'll try to actually get something done! (a novel idea lately!!!) 

Thanks you guys for all the wonderful advice and good thoughts and prayers. It really helps!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread. Shelly, wishing Ollie a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Poornima!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Shelly,

I used a onesie on Scout after he was neutered. The only problem was that it is so thin that they can still do "damage" to the area through the cloth. So, I put a thin maxi pad in there to cover the wounded area and that helped. Some dogs just can't deal with the cone, so I'd give it try if he is just too too miserable. Hang in there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor Ollie, Shelly I'm so sorry he is having a rough time. I know just how you are feeling it took Monte 3 days to bounce from his surgery, he was miserable and constantly trying to get at his stitches. It's so hard when are babies are hurting.
Me & the boys are sending over lots of extra healing vibes to Ollie and a hug to you, hang in there it will get better.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Jane, that's a great idea, I may try that on him, thanks. I can see how that might offer a little more protection. I'll let you know!

Thanks Leeanne (and Riley and Monte) for the hugs and healing vibes!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I put a onesie on Ollie and he is sleeping like a baby. He hardly even bothered to worry at his wound...I think he was so exhausted and uncomfortable with the cone that once it was off he just konked out! I'm keeping an eye on him to see if he starts licking or chewing though. 

What would I do without this forum????????


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's great that he's finally getting some rest. I'm sure he'll be doing much better in a day or two. It's nice to hear sharing Rufus' pics helped you feel better.  Your poor guy got it way worse than mine! Rufus didn't have teeth pulled or the extra belly button surgery. Hugs to Ollie from Rufus!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Christy and Rufus! Yes, it really did help to see those pics. I knew Rufus had made it through, so I didn't panic as much as I would have otherwise. As you know, that bright red "bubble" is really shocking looking! 

The sharing of information on this board and the kindness is unlike anything I have found anywhere else on the web. It really has been a lifesaver for me. Jane's experiences with Lincoln too, have been a light in the tunnel for me. It's so wonderful to have a place to ask questions and share.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelly - I am so glad to hear that Ollie finally got to rest!! We know how bad we feel when we cannot sleep, he must have just worked himself up from not sleeping, that he couldnt sleep. I am glad the sweet boy is doing better. When I read the idea of the minipad, I wondered, what about those thermacare things. You are able to stick them to the inside of the clothing, and they give 8 hours of heat (not hot) and would prevent access from the cone. You could put on a onsie and then another on top with the thermacare in between the two onsies. Not sure that would work, and would love to hear some input, cause maybe I am missing some kind of danger with this, but heat helps us heal, so why not a pup. ( you could always check with the vet.)
Kisses and hugs from the 4 L's to Ollie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh good it sounds like Ollie was getting some rest last night. How is he doing today Shelly?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Phew! sounds like Ollie is on the upside now!!! keep us posted shelly!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope Ollie is doing much better. I know some dogs just can not tolerate the cone. Also, each dog is different. I guess they all have different pain thresholds, as well. You would never have known it when Kodi was neutered. But when Shelby was spayed, she fought with the collar and we had to remove it. Then she opened up her incision.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just checking to see how Ollie is doing today. Hope he had a better night.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Ollie is doin today. I sure hope he had a good night and today is a better day.

:hug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone! We slept in today.  We had a much better night last night. He made it through most of the night in just the onesie with a little help from 1/4 a tranquilizer that the vet prescribed. Around 5:00am (when the pain meds wore off, I think) he started milling about and trying to lick himself. I got up with him and took him to potty, he was hungry and ate a little, and then we went back to bed, with the cone, and stole a few more hours sleep. All in all, he is much calmer, perkier and more himself today. The onesie is a miracle. I'm so glad you guys mentioned it. 

His eye is looking better too. He had this eye issue Christmas eve too...where one eye didn't open completely and looked less shiny than the other. By the day after Christmas it seemed to resolve itself so I thought that was the end of it. I was concerned when it happened again this week. The vet says he can't see a scratch or anything, but it's red and kind of oozy...obviously irritated. I hope we're not missing something important.

Laurie, that's an interesting idea about the thermacare and two onesies. I have a couple of those in the drawer (love those things!), I may try that tonight. It seems like it would feel good and offer more protection.

We're getting there! One of these days soon, Ollie will be free from all this irritating medical stuff, his eyes will be perfect, his skin won't itch, his 'ouchie' will be healed and he can just enjoy being his little amiable self! 

It made me feel so good to log in today and find all the nice messages. Thanks, you guys!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad to hear Ollie had a better night last night. The onesies worked really well for Bacci too. He also had belly button surgery along with his neutering. Infact after the stitches were taken out, Bacci developed an infection at the belly button site and had to go on antibiotics. But he was fine after only 2 days of meds. I finished the series and he has been perfect ever since.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Janet,
Oh, it's so good to know someone else had the same two surgeries and ended up great. I was wondering about the chance of infections with the onesie earlier today. Ollie peed and somehow I missed it, so he was wearing a wet onesie for little while. I felt so bad when I picked him up. I washed him up good, but worry about infection....I'm going to have to be REALLY careful to keep a good eye on him. Since he uses the pad, it's easy for him to tiptoe out and go without me noticing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelly, I am so glad to hear that Ollie did well last night. It sounds like he is on his way to recovery. I can say that Lily had the same surgeries, kinda, as she was spayed, and had a belly hernia repaired., She got an infection on her incision,but recovered quickly and she is fine. So I am sure that Ollie will do great. Let me know if you use the thermacare & the two onsies. Maybe we can get a patent on the product


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Laurie, It's good to know Lily went through this too and came out ok. I forgot to mention that Ollie is on an antibiotic too. The vet said he had lots of bacteria in his stool and thought the antibiotic would help. Maybe it will keep him from getting an infection too.

I haven't decided if I will try the double onesies and thermacare tonight or not, but I will for sure let you know if I do. I think it is a great idea. My vet was really interested to see how the onesie worked, it wasn't something he had tried before....he thought it sounded like a good idea. We have such a smart group here!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Shelly- Give Ollie lots of hugs from all of us here. I'm hoping the little guy feels better tomorrow!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah! It sounds like he's doing much better today.  The worst is over, soon he'll be back to his loveable, huggable self! (I bet he's already his loveable, huggable self HA!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelly,

So glad that Ollie is doing better today, I hope he and you will have a restful night tonight.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just read this thread after 2 days! I'm glad Ollie is feeling some what better.. Sucks that he has had a hard time the last day or two...
Beamer sends his regards! 

Ryan


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a little late to this thread too but am sending healing vibes and get well wishes his way!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Ollie is doing - sure hope today is a better day!
Sissy sends good wishes!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*Do they put PHEROMONES in onesies???*

Hi guys, thanks for the good wishes. Hubby had to work most of the weekend on the computer so I wasn't able to sign in. Ollie is doing much better, he even played with some of his toys on Sunday for a little while.

He has been so unbelievably lovable, I guess the silver lining in all this. It sounds crazy, but there is something about having him in this onesie....maybe because he is just the size of a baby and is being so lovable. :baby: When I pick him up, he puts his paws on either side of my neck and sort of 'hugs' me...he looks at me with those precious eyes and gosh...I just melt. I don't even know how to describe how I feel about him these days. Also he will be playing or something and then all the sudden, he will just run up and sort of throw himself at me...for some reason it's just very endearing! 

:help: *I do have a concern I wanted to ask you guys about though:* Ollie is only peeing about twice a day since his surgery. This is SOOO different than normal. Usually I put him on his pad several times a day and tell him to go potty and he DOES. Now he absolutely won't. He just waits and waits...he hasn't gone yet today even after a whole night of not going. Is this normal after surgery???? He seems to be drinking, not quite as much as normal, but he is drinking....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Shelly! Ollie seems like a big sweetie! I do know what you mean, though, after his surgery, Kubrick became sooo much more loving! It went away after about a week, though he is still a lot more lovey dovey now than he was before.

And as far as the peeing thing, it probably hurts him to pee so he doesn't want to do it as often now. As long as he is still peeing, it's fine, just give it a couple more days and he should get back to normal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelly, glad to hear that Ollie is being such a lovie!! It is great!! I agree with Lina, my first thougt would be that it must hurt him to pee. The urine most likely hurts the incision area. I too would give him a few days, and I bet he will be back to normal. If he isnt having accidents in the house, then you should be able to assume, he just doesnt want to go cause it hurts. I am sure that he will be much better in a few days.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I missed much of this thread. I am glad to hear that Ollie is doing better. I'm sorry to hear he had a tough time after his surgeries. He's such a sweetheart. I don't know the answer to your question but others have some good ideas. 

Give Ollie a big hug from us!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Lina and Laurie (and for the hugs, Susan!)...I kind of thought the same thing, but it seemed like such a looong time for him to wait, I was a bit worried. 

You know, I think his eyes are another thing contributing to these warm fuzzy feelings I'm having towards him. I had his face trimmed last week. At first I really missed his bushy eyebrows, but I can see his eyes so much better. Plus, the antibiotic ointment the vet gave me really seems to be helping his eyes. They aren't so teary anymore and he's opening them much wider. He's so stinkin' cute and so sweet! I'm such a sucker!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is very sweet Shelly - but so true. When I have my guys cut shorter,their eyes are what I noticed most!! The sad part is that I really think they looked at you like that all along, be we never "saw" it. I am so glad that Ollie is now your sweetie!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am glad Ollie, is doing so well. I agree that it is probably that it hurts. But now you know how long he can hold it--- so he has no excuses. I can just picture him in his onesie hugging you.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Laurie, so true...that makes me want to pay much closer attention!

Missy...you're right! I'm just amazed how long he is holding it! The jig is up, little buddy!


----------

